# Swine flu vaccine



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Wanted to get some feedback on how people feel about the flu/swine flu vac being offered

I understand pregnant women are in the "high risk" category...has anyone discussed this with their GP?

I ask because i normally get the regular flu vac every winter and am wondering what to do as i will be starting tx

in the next week...any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi yella.......not gonna read and run but I'm not sure about this tbh hadn't really thought about it until you brought it up.

My little nephew has asthma and he has to have both vaccines this year.....perhaps a little chat with your gp over the phone may put your mind at rest  

Kate x


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

hi Yella,

I'm having my jab tomorrow, as I'm in the middle of a FET cycle (transfer on 9th) and I'm taking steroids and intrallipids to lower my immune system (they think I have auto immune issues).  Don't know if I'm wise or not just know I have to have it done before I get/if I get pg! Just think it's better to be safe than sorry and all that. I also work in an environment where swine flu is prominent so I am likely to get it and would hate to get it during the first 12 wks.  Hope this helps but have a feeling it probably won't give you any enlightenment - it's a [email protected]@@y nightmare!

Leah


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

girls sorry for jumping on your thread ..but i was speaking to a lady who is giving the vaccine she said she isnt getting (she is a midwife) the injection.  the vaccine she is giving contains mercury (preg women arent aloud to eat tuna as it contains mercury) one bottle contains 10 injections and the first one isnt to bad but the last one will contain the most mercury.  

There has been some reports on side effects like bad nightmares and really bad stomach pains.  

i work in the local hospital and we are doing the preg women for the area in are Rec Hall 

Hope this helps a bit cause it must be the most worrying time for you ladies 

Love LX xx 

girls i wrote this in the bumps thread


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Girls,

Just passing and saw this thread-Im off for my swine and seasonal flu jabs tomorrow-never had seasonal one before even though my asthma is quite bad-just never wanted to go for it.

But last Christmas I took a really bad flu-was sick xmas day, boxing day and rest of that week-felt i'd missed out on all the Christmassy things-so don't want that to happen again 

As for the swine flu-I have thought about it and knowing 3 people who've caught it-my friend and my mum, and sadly a girl who was the colourist at the hairdessers I go to (and DP's sister works in) died from it-you probably saw it on the news-she had been away on hols-they transfered her to Barcelona Hospital-but she didn't make it.

So with tx up and comming I'd rather have it in my system-I know there is mercury in it and this can be dangerous to pg women but I think the swine is more dangerous(just my opinion)
Though I don't envy the girls who are already pg having to try and make that decision   its definately a tuff one either way and not much CLEAR info either  

Here's hoping we all make it through the winter safe and well


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

hay just a quick one as im still in work 

I was speaking to the coordinator taking to do with swine jabs this side of the trust,they arent using the one with mercury in it on the preg ladies.  

were are south eastern trust.


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the feedback  

I was advised by RFC not to have my seasonal flu jab as i was mid treatment and my appointment for the first swine flu jab is the day before my OTD (i had ET today) so confused as to what to do    i guess i`ll wait to see what my pg test says and take it from there


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya Yella hon,hope e/t went well for u
i had the jab on tuesday i rang the gcrm b4 to check their opinion as we are having fet jan an they said if u are lucky enough to be offered it then they would reccomend havng it,i know u have had e/t and it is a tricky situation    
just read that back it it dont offer u any advice at all eah  
i suppose its really a personal/gut felling situation eah


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Ahhh Holls thanks for that all opinions welcome    i`m` leaning towards having it i think i just wish i knew more about it


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

Well girls had my seasonal and swine flu jabs today-I work for the Northern trust and they are running a clinic for 'frontline' staff basically nurses, or anyone in the community, nursing homes etc and was surprised to hear that by 12pm today they had vaccinated around 200 staff-I was in two minds but everyone seemed to think it was a must.

Anyway before I got it I asked the nurse about the mercury/pg women/and girls like me with tx up and comming-

She said she hadn't heard of one without mercury and got out all the data to show me-there is mercury in the one I got 'PANDERMRIX' but it was very little and I was able to read the data myself that there is NO evidence to say it has an effect on children or pg women. Also the mercury has a clinical name for anyone looking it up-but can't remember what it is 

She said that by the time my tx comes up all traces of mercury will be well out of my system as its so little-so thats reassurring, and that she thought I was very wise being prepared and would recommend others do the same.
She knows of 16 cases of swine flu-that have left those people in intensive care and four of them are pg women-so if your able its recommended that you get it.

But she understands the dilemma of women who are currently pg-their told to avoid medications etc and yet their the highest risk-so her advice was to consider your line of work and if that puts you at risk and speak with your gp and also if you have any underlying illnesses-like asthma etc, the leaflet they gave us says that both PANDERMRIX AND CELVAPAN are both licensed and tha they can be given to pg women and women about to give birth as if you contract it you can pass it to your newborn.

Anyway don't know if that helps any of you, but thought I would share what i'd been told.


----------

